# G5 XR evaluation



## athenstiger (May 16, 2007)

*I agree!!!*

I also just got this sight from bowparts.com, and I couldn't be happier. This sight looks great, is easy to set, and I think it is well worth the price. Just for kicks, I was shooting out to 70yds with the floating pin, and I had decent groupings. My groups at 30 yds were 2-3".


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

*cool*

Sounds good guys wow its amazing when i lived in upstate new york i actualy bought my first mathews a switchback from bowparts store. Man if you tried to find this place good luck it is in the middle of the sticks! But they are a wonderful shop A+ service. I just ordered and received my new sight from them. Small world.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Man those guys have some pretty good prices.


----------



## SASKwatch (Jul 19, 2007)

Just to add a bit on G5's part.

I bought a G5 sight for my older PSE Venom.
The Riser was shaped such that I was unable to correctly zero the pins horizontally (Windage).

1 short e mail explaining the problem to G5, and a speedy reply from their tech
to confirm my problem , and a part was made specifically for my bow that rectified the issue. The part showed up at my door postage paid and no further charges to me!!!

I am really pleased with my G5 Sight, and I was very impressed with the support I got from their techs when I encountered a problem with their product.

I truly believe that this is a company that stands behind their product, and that is the sort of company I have no problem opening my wallet for when it comes to buying accessories for my bow.


----------



## badaxe10 (Mar 25, 2008)

*broken G5*

well i had my sight mounted for three days and today when i went to do a little target shooting my sight snapped after i took 4 shots!


----------



## swamp wader (Jun 22, 2008)

sounds like my luck


----------

